# What do you consider reasonable boarding charges?



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I was curious what everyone considers reasonable boarding charges. Five years ago, we had a bad experience leaving Molly at a kennel that was recommended by quite a few people and was what I considered reasonably priced at the time. It was about $27/day. After that, I wanted to find the very best facility I could find. We ended up paying $75/night. It seemed like she had a great time there so it was worth every penny. 

So now, I consider $75-$80/night for the first pet a reasonable price. It just gets really expensive when you need to board multiple dogs. We are planning our first trip where we will be boarding both Elmo and Molly. Their 'hotel' costs may end up higher than ours.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

$75.00 A NIGHT????























Around here we are between 15-25 a night, I think my vet is even cheaper.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101$75.00 A NIGHT????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Then again I don't go anywhere to leave my guys in a kennel.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've always paid around 12 to 15 dollars a night! And with my old spaniel mix, I used to have him in some nice kennels where he got a lot of personal attention and play time. 

Those prices are just insane! I hope the dog gets a personal trainer, medical work-up, simming lessons in a heated pool, professional grooming, advanced obedience training, personalized raw menu prepared by a Japanese Chef served in Royal Albert China, and a daily massage for that price!!!! (At least!)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I pay $17 a night per dog. If two Hooligans stay in the same run, there's a modest discount.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

$75 is expensive, must includes extra's walks and grooming or something. Here in NH the average is $20 to $25. There is a fancy one nearby for $30 because they say it is like a home setting not a concrete kennel.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

To board the hounds in the same run here it's $31 a night. Indoor/outdoor run, supervised play time, etc.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I would want one with internet enabled cameras everywhere the pet would be so that I could check in over the internet any time to see how he was being treated.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Our daycare offers overnight boarding for $35.00 CAN. Nice thing is that the dogs go home with one of the doggie nannies. Suki will be boarded for the first time this weekend (Friday-Monday), and I feel (a little bit) better that she'll be going home with someone she already knows and who cares about her.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a range of choices available to me:

1. I have an acquaintance who does boarding on her small farm. She is an APDT trainer, licensed and insured for boarding, Red Cross pet first aid certified, and a CGC evaluator. She knows my dogs and my breeder. At her place she has several large runs in her basement, which opens up to a large fenced area. I pay for two of the runs, and then two of my dogs share and they can rotate. She lets my dogs play outside with each other most of the time. The large run is $25/night and the smaller ones are $17 so for my three it's $42/night. I provide my food, she gives the dogs peanut butter Kongs and marrow bones. She will do medication and let the dogs out at night since her dogs need to go out.

2. This weekend I had a new pet sitter come over and stay with Nikon and Coke. She only charged me $50 for the weekend (so $25/night) but I paid her $75. She is 16 and did not sleep over but she stayed late playing our Wii and then came back first thing in the morning, she just "put the dogs to bed" like I usually would (Nikon in the bedroom crate and Coke on the bed) and left.

3. I know my vet charges $14/night for boarding. Your very basic dog-in-a-cement-run setup. I've never gone this route since I'm not sure how often they are checked on over the weekend and I won't use a place where my dogs have to soil in their run.

4. There is a "pet resort" by my house and it's $42/night for one dog! It's pretty outrageous. I took Kenya there once for one night and wasn't that impressed. She came home with a note saying she was covered in burrs and they'd brushed them out. We'll I've never seen a burr on my dog or at my house so she must've got them in _their_ play yard. Also when I dropped her off I asked to pre-pay because I was having my sister pick her up and put her in our house since we were getting home after they closed. Then when my sis picked her up someone else was there and made her pay again. My poor sister, she was like 17 at the time and didn't have any money so she had to get me on the phone.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

$27/night


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I work part time at a bording kennel. $15 a night for a small dog, $17 for a large, and $25 a night if two dogs share a run. It's indoor/outdoor runs with heating and AC on the inside. Also no extra fees for food or giving medication, and theres a grooming salon next door where you can have your dog cleaned up before they go home.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I think costs may be relative to the area. I think the cheapest I've found is $27/day. The $75 rate is definitely on the high end. 

The two places we're looking at are pet resorts. They have somewhat of a home feel as opposed to feeling like they are in a big crate. I think I am taking the paranoid parent approach after Molly's bad experience. She got into a fight with another dog and they didn't tell us. She came back with scrapes all over her face. They told us those were caused by her eye drops! She was terrified for a few days after we brought her home. So now, I dread leaving our dogs anywhere. 

But, Molly came back a very happy camper when we left her at the pet resort last time. It was like she had a nice vacation away from us.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

You are after all in Northern Va! So of course your going to pay alot.

I only accept dogs for boarding that have been training with me from 3 or 4 months old, I only charge 12 dollars a day. 
I have even taken one of these dogs on 3 week vacation with me in addition to my 2.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Our vet charges $16 a night for Rocky but they have limited weekend hours. The one place we have boarded him has inside Kennels that also go outside to personal fenced areas. They also gave him outside potty time. I think we paid them $16 or $17 a night. There is a new place that has opened up that charges $20 a night and you can purchase extra play time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAI think costs may be relative to the area. I think the cheapest I've found is $27/day. The $75 rate is definitely on the high end.


Costs are definitely relative to the area. Here in California everything is expensive, good boarding included. This is where we go, and where all my dogs have gone to daycare twice a week for a couple of months when they were young: http://www.citizencanine.net/rates-and-policies/rates/

They do have larger "family" rooms for multiple dog households, that are discounted slightly. I don't remember how much we paid for the two dogs. It's a great place - not a lot of bells and whistles, but the staff is terrific and they all really love dogs. Plus many of them are dog trainers, some certified by the APDT, and many are also Certified Kennel Operators and/or certified in Pet First Aid. There are much fancier places that cost even more, and I'm sure I could find a cheaper place too, but I'm very confident that they will take great care of my dogs at Citizen Canine, so it's worth it.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

If you don't mind a bit (OK, a lot) of drive, try this place:
http://www.creaturecomfortinn.net/dog-boarding.html
I LOVE them and so do the dogs! Very GSD-friendly, knowledgable peple; great for training, too.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI've always paid around 12 to 15 dollars a night!


my dogs go to our trainers house. they also to boarding, and board and train. they charge an extra dollar or 2 to have dog(s) in the house and the base amount to keep the dog in a kennel.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AndreaGIf you don't mind a bit (OK, a lot) of drive, try this place:
> http://www.creaturecomfortinn.net/dog-boarding.html
> I LOVE them and so do the dogs! Very GSD-friendly, knowledgable peple; great for training, too.


Thanks for info about this place. Someone had recommended them to me last year but I forgot the name of the place. We'll definitely have to look into this place.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would probably have said between $20-30 would be reasonable but I just looked up prices... The boarding/daycare kennel I worked at before is now $40 per night, I'm not sure what it was when I was there. Most of the other places I've looked at in Chicago are mostly $40 and up (up to $75+ depending on the type). I've seen some places that are $15-25 but those are mostly 'bare bones' type kennels further out in the suburbs.
I've only boarded a dog once although my parents used to board my family's dog when we went on vacation. When I go on vacation I usually take my dog(s) with me, and if I can't do that I have a family member who watches them at home. $75 seems high to me, it's almost as much as I pay for a night at a hotel!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

The last time I boarded both dogs it was @ $60 a night for both and more money for an extra time out. Then I decided to let my sister keep them and pay her-
1 cause she could use the money.
2-she has no kids or husband.
3 There is a large fenced in dog area. My dad built it-I use to kid him that in my next life I wanted to be one of his dogs.
4- She spoils them rotten and I know they will be safe with her.
5- No bordella vac.
My neighbor boards her lab for $25/ night. It is a very nice place.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

somewhat similar to above... my brothers thoughts: _"****, for what they charge, i could just fill the refrigerator, then give you gas money to drive up here and watch her. you don't have kids and all you do is sit on that computer all day surfing craigslist or somethin and play with your dogs anyway... you can do that here"_

(note: i live 375miles from him







)

but i've done it twice









but to answer the OP's question... growing up we boarded our dogs at the vets office in a dog run with 2 walks a day. first dog was $14 a day, second dog $11. i believe their charges have gone up since then... but not by much... they also give free baths after 5+ days.

currently the most i've spent was $60 day for overnight pet sitting (2 dogs, 1 cat and a lizard).

i don't know what i'd be willing to pay for boarding at a facility... or if i'd put my dogs in a facility. i generally take them with me for driving trips... or if i can't and i'm only gone a day or so, i have my neighbor care for them (and i do the same for his dogs). if i'm leaving for an extended amount of time, i will drive the 375 miles up to my dads (i like to say g'bye to my family in person whenever i leave the country anyway) and leave the dogs with him.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

DH picked Suki up from boarding Monday morning. The total was about $150.00 Canadian for three days/three nights. She spent Friday and Saturday day-time at her regular daycare, and Sunday and all evenings/nights at one of the nanny's place, with free run of her house and yard, and she slept on her own bed. She had lots of interaction with the nanny's dogs, and other dogs boarding with her. She also met some children (and was well behaved!)

Yes, it wasn't cheap, but I gladly pay the money knowing that she is well looked after. We were told that she is welcome back any time.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

The cheapest boarding facility I've used is $17/night for the first dog and $11/night for the second and/or third, with extra exercise at $5 - 7.50 per outing (which I always purchase). I have also used a live-in petsitter for $30 a night. He stays in my house. 

Because this gets so expensive with multiple dogs, I have in the past flown down people who know my dogs (Maryland --> Florida) to stay in my house and use my car. So, they get a free near-the-beach vacation and the dogs are happy to be at home. If they want to do day trips while here, I've had a neighbor who will look in on the dogs/feed them, etc. for me. This deal is much less expensive for me.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

when we went away the total was 300 for 2 dogs 5 days and 5 nights, had them groomed and extra play time every day.

I will never board them again I will get a certified bonded house sitter to stay at my house but I don't have to worry about that any time soon


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

shoot, I almost flipped when we picked up Rayden after 3 nights + grooming and it was $90 rofl

they have an outdoor play area, completely fenced of course. The dogs get plenty of interaction as well. dogs are only let out 1 or 2 at a time, and only if they KNOW the dogs are good with each other. otherwise, they are out alone. they play with them outside as well. they are let out several times a day. then are alone overnight.

they will feed anything that you ask, even had no problem feeding RAW. I just packaged up his food and labeled it "Sat AM" "Sat PM" etc


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

I know here i San Antonio there are different "tiers" for boarding rates. The lowest is about $20 and the highest is around $100. I pay $27 a night for Zappa at the base price but he has a run, toys, doggy daycare with friends during the day, and a bed. I also always provide his food and treats.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

I board at my vets when I need to - price goes by weight.

Barker the elder - 16 to 18 $ range
Barker the younger - $20.

No extra charge for meds, out several times a day in large fenced area and watched while they are out and they have weekend staff that comes in eves & ams. 

I am not hastled about vaccinations except for bordatella.

There are cheaper places, if they shared a run it was cheaper at my vets. I liked them next to each other but not sharing a run.

If I am driving and the dogs can handle the drive (it is an issue with a 14 yo - no long trips any more) they come with me. Boarding usually costs the same as my motel or close to it. I don't think the term "reasonable" enters into it on the cost side.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

I work at a daycare in the Chicgao suburbs that also does overnights. (The owner refuses to call it boarding). It costs $50 a day, which breaks down to $30 for the daycare and $20 for the overnight. The dogs run around all day in the daycare and then are put up in crates at 4 pm. Someone comes in at night for a potty break and then they are up at 6:30 am. Doesn't include food but does include administering meds and other special requests.

Would I personally pay that? No way. I haven't boarded my dogs in three years but when I did I used a kennel where the owners live on the property and I paid $11 a night, which was their multiple dog discount. They were great about accepting titers and we didn't have to bring records each time because they used the same vet as we did. However, the last time I boarded there my dogs came home sick. Afterwards I found out that animal control was using the kennel for overflow, so I suspect that may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*



> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAI think costs may be relative to the area.


Exactly. 
We have never boarded Sean so I can't offer a reasonable charge. However, we pay about the same rate as you for someone to stay in our house.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: What do you consider reasonable boarding charg*

I haven't boarded my pets in many, many years but most places around here charge $15 and up depending on how big the dog is and how many are being boarded. We don't have any decent pet resorts though, which is a shame.

As a pet sitter, of course I'll toot my own horn for pet sitters in general. If I go out of town, I will most certainly choose this option. You can check out ones who are bonded and insured at this website: http://www.petsit.com


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AndreaGIf you don't mind a bit (OK, a lot) of drive, try this place:
> http://www.creaturecomfortinn.net/dog-boarding.html
> I LOVE them and so do the dogs! Very GSD-friendly, knowledgable peple; great for training, too.


We went to visit Creature Comfort last month and decided we will try them out. They have a "mom & pop" shop type of feel which we really liked. The woman who showed us around was telling us about different types of dogs who come in. She sounded like she really works with the dogs to make them feel comfortable.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We have a pet sitter/dog trainer come to our house because of Moose's fear/agression issues. She charges $17 per visit, so it ends up being $51 per day.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I do petsitting, I charge between $10-20 per visit depending on the type of pet, how many pets, etc...


----------

